# Can I install a kitchen faucet on Utility sink/tub??



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome!!!

Most stock pre-drilled sinks have three holes, occasionally a 4th for a spray attachment. Most newer pull-out spray faucets allow for single stem mount and come with a chrome cover plate to hide the two other holes if required. *I'm guessing that your laundry sink has just two holes - right? For the standard lavatory/utility style Delta faucet? Or, does it have three holes?* The width of the existing faucet should tell you if you have not yet removed it. With only two holes, it will be a bit of a layout chore to drill a new hole between the two exiting ones and then two more to accomodate the cover plate holddown but it's more than do-able. *You may have to reinforce the sink underneath these holes for additional strength.* Pulling the sprayer out puts a bit of strain on the assembly and there would already be more holes in the plastic sink. With three existing holes, it's very simple.

Perhaps you can add some more info about what you have and what you'd like to install in its place.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,......

If the Faucet Handles are the Same Spacing between them,.......
Or your going to a Single Handle faucet,......
It should be a Bolt On,+ Run It situation............

Btw,........
Most Plastics are cuttable with normal Woodworking Tools.......


----------



## howtovdos (Sep 17, 2008)

*How To Install a Kitchen Faucet - View Video*

Youtube has a video on installation of faucet. Worth having a look - How To Install a Kitchen Faucet


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

It is possible as long as there is enough room on the ledge at the back of the sink. I would take a piece of (at least) 1/2" wood and clamp it under the current hole and make a mark at the center of the hole. Then use a hole saw to drill the new hole. use this same piece of wood as a support for the new faucet (by screwing or gluing it in place under the lip) . The pull-out sprayers put a lot of stress on the plastic.


----------

